# What Have You Learned This Season?



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I think people get stuck on beekeeping partly because there's always something more to learn. The bees are complex, and there are a lot of complex challenges involved in raising healthy bees year after year.

This is my third season with my own bees. I had a couple of hives around my whole life, as my father and grandfather always had some, but I've only been really focused on the subject as a beekeeper myself since 2009. But I am surprized by how much there is to learn each season, and how each new insight affects the overall experience of beekeeping.

Here are some of the things I learned this season:
*
• I learned how to build langstroth boxes, sbb's, covers and assembled frames as I expanded from tbh's into 8 frame langs.
• I learned more about the best timing for spring splits
• I learned about other, more experienced beekeepers in the area, and did some work in their yards along side them in order to learn from what they do.
• I learned how to build swarm traps, put ads in online classifieds and met some great bee-interested people who allowed me to place them on their land.
• I learned more about the varroa mite.
• I learned what it's like to be standing at your swarm trap an hour's drive from home when a swarm decides to move in. What awesome luck that was!
• I learned about some of the challenges involved with having multiple yards.
• I began my first effort into wintering nucs, based on information I learned from listening to Mike Palmer's talk online.
• I learned the steps involved in legally importing queens to Nova Scotia from other parts of Canada and successfully installed them into my nucs.
• I learned a lot more about the nectar flows in my region.
• I experienced my first dearth in the country, and discovered that the effects of a dearth are not felt so much in the city.
*

I'm sure there are more, but I'm interested in you. What did you learn this season?

Adam


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

there were also many learning opportunities (read 'mistakes') for me during my third season this year adam.

one in particular had to do with a queenless hive.

this was an overwintered nuc that was doing great at first. it went from five frames to a full deep and two medium supers and then swarmed. it then failed to make a new queen. when i realized that, i decided to give it a frame of eggs from my best hive.

they were successful this time, and the new queen was laying up a storm. but when the remaining bees had to start covering brood, there were not enough guard bees, and robbing ensued. i tried moving them to another yard, but they got robbed completely out there. 

luckily the good queen was not killed. i was able to sell this hive as a 10 frame nuc and got two mediums of drawn comb for future use.

the lesson learned was not to let a small hive go that long without a laying queen, especially in a yard with other strong hives. i should have purchased a queen after they failed post-swarm, or maybe given them a queen from a strong hive, and let the strong hive make a new one.


----------



## gallaczmit (Mar 13, 2012)

The plan I laid out in the spring was not the actions that happened over the summer - My biggest lesson was to learn flexibility. When I started in the spring, I had great plans and schedules. This was all changed by a drone laying queen!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I only wanted two or three hives but due to poor swarm control on my part I ended up with six hives, I learned better swarm control methods and I learned that six hives are my limit.......Bill


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I've been focused on expansion, so I'm finding that making bees comes at the cost of making honey - at least going from 4 colonies to 13. 

One thing I notice is that each year of learning allows me to do things more efficiently the next. I stress out less, as I know more about when to worry about things. For instance, I can see that swarming really isn't an issue here until the very end of May. Last year I was twitchy over swarming a month before that.

Adam


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Everything I know about keeping bees I learned in the last 8 months. This year I have:

assembled woodware
done a trapout
assisted with a cutout
requeened hives
caught 6 swarms
done a split
"fixed" a laying worker hive
gone from 0 to 9 hives

I think I had a good first year. Hopefully I can get some of my 9 hives through winter and get a good honey crop next year and help recoup the cost of some of the equipment I bought so far. I love this hobby!


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

This is my first year, but I start learning about bees well before. They are amusing. I developed literally obsession to the bees. I guess, this is my personal variety of mid-age crisis. So, what I learned?
- does not matter what I think, bees will do what they wanted!
- in most cases, when I was trying to "improve" something in beehive, it creates a problem. Bees sent to me very clear message - do not interfere. When I decided to introduce upper very elegant entrance, they spent two weeks to seal it with wax and propolis!
- I learned that all my friends are very exited about my bees and love honey! So, my extended family and neighbors. 
- I learned that my bees dislike KTBH, they literally kill themselves, but they do not want to be in the nice homy KTBH! I returned them back in the Lang and they are happy.
- I learned, that foundation and frame itself is not necessary - my bees made a nice comb just on the top bar from Lang's frame. Surprisingly, the comb on the bar is very stable even in our warm weather. 
- I learned that crush-and-strain method is very convenient to me: besides honey, as a byproduct, it produces a wax and mead. I do not need to worry about how perfect honey comb is - everything is crushed.
- I learned that every beekeeper has his/her own methods and disagree on everything with others. In this sense, I am alone and need to develop my own methods. 
- I learned that even not being sensitive, I hate stings! So, I guess, I never will be a true beekeeper.
-I also learned that beekeepers are extremely nice and honest people even being obsessed with their methods.
Sergey


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

.Bee jackets are hot.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

This has been a great year for me i now have 17 hives and have made splits /queens got a little honey and got to catch swarms . All things i never did. Now if i can make it thought winter with 10 that will be great .


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

I learned that summer splits need to be watched more closely than I thought. I inspected one today that looked a little "off" at the entrance and not taking feed like the others. It's a complete loss to wax moths with major damage to nearly every frame. The bad part was it's in the home yard and I should have caught it way before it got to this point but I thought I'd let the new queen settle down to business and waited too long. It was a tough but valuable lesson. The moths DO make a HUGE mess of things, quickly.

I also learned that suggesting freezing the frames try to salvage some of the comb is not well accepted by my other half after she saw a moth larva the thickness of a pencil! No way, no how!


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've learned that shb can destroy a nuc or weak hive before you know what's happening. I've lost more than I care to mention. I was focused on expanding this year, and learned that shb are devils and must be controlled if you hope to make increase. I really dislike those bugs!!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I learned to do a cutout, a hogan trapout (unsuccessful), a bee tree removal, to build a LOT of woodenware, How to talk bees into building strong foundationless comb in Texas, and how NOT to checkerboard. 

I learned how to open the hive up just a little, buy a queen and make a split, keep an eye out for robbers, manage hive so that the bees have enough room but not too much, and how to build migratory tops that accept feeder jars - the easy way and the hard way.

And today I learned that the easy way with the hole saw was letting too much rain in my hive, so I put a roof over the feed jar to keep the bees dry. We hadn't had that much rain since I set that jar on.

I learned to build my own sbb's - not great, but good enough for the bees. And I will be learning to build a new hive stand soon. Planned for spring, but my schedule has been horrendous.
I went from zero bees last winter to 5 hives right now. I have a cutout to do, and I will be able to boost their brood from my bees, or combine them with one of my hives if I don't get the queen.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I learned the difference between splits and nucs. I bought and paid for nucs but received splits. Splits that had only been with a queen for a day. I lost one split, but the other three are hanging on in a drought. Hey, I'm OK with this, and like stated above, it has expanded my knowledge.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I learned that beekeeping has changed a lot since my last hives in 90-91 (I kept hives for most of the years from 1977 to 1991).
Varroa, the new Nosema and Small Hive Beetle have changed almost everything. Its like starting over again.
I like eight frame deeps.
I've learned that I need to provide more nutrition for the bees -both pollen substitutes and invert sugar.
The Internet has changed this hobby as much as the new pests....A lot of new information out there if you can sort through the BS and what Randy Oliver calls the 'Beekeeper Taliban'.
Started with my first NUCs...I prefer NUCs to package bees now.
Saw my first queens stop laying because of the heat -heretofore have kept bees in Wyoming and Alaska.
YouTube is a great learning tool.


----------



## Beeboy01 (May 20, 2008)

I lost three nucs this year to red carpenter ants. They moved into the nucs overnight and destroyed the nucs within 24 hours. This year I learned that even a really strong nuc is no match for an ant attack. My plan for this year was to pull frames of brood from my six hives to reduce swarming which worked and use the brood to set up 3 more hives as nucs. I ddn't have any major swarming this year but still lost a lot of bees and two new queens because of the ants.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

very nice thread, thanks for starting it adam.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I learned how to do swarm catches--thank you Michael Bush and Odfrank

I learned how to do trap outs--thank you CChogan

I learned the best way for nuk survival is to keep them in my backyard, move them to country when strong in 10 frame box. 

I learned that bees can swarm mid summer.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Interesting to note that most people who have replied are fairly new to beekeeping. I wonder also about some of you more experienced beekeepers. I'm sure that you are learning new things as well...

Another thing I'm learning, is just how many non-beekeepers, or "yet-to-bee-keepers" are becoming "bee-interested". Personally, I find that a great number of interested people are women. I wonder if that's a new trend?.

Adam


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Took five hives and split into 14. I learned that I love bees and can't wait until next year!


----------



## Wax (Mar 10, 2011)

I learned that repairing(putting back together) a single deep hive destroyed by a bear is MUCH easier than 4 triple deeps destroyed by a bear. 
In my defense I had things under control until the land owner's german shepard attacked me. 
I also learned that a a 6 1/4" Mann lake plastic frame is an effective tool to fight off angry german shepards. 
I've also learned that when friends ask for help with bear destroyed hives, go help. You'll learn new things!
AFC- I too have found the same thing. I am incredibly surprised at the number of bee interested people when the information is properly presented. I've also got a record number of kids into suits to inspect hives this year (5). Nothing like starting them young!


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

- I've learned it takes much more time than I thought to keep bees.
- It's hard to keep enough space in a full hive without drawn comb or an extractor, and keep them from swarming.
- Rearing a few good queens is great fun
- When doing a newspaper combine with a possible laying worker hive make sure you introduce a frame of open brood at least several days before attempting the combine. (Thankfully I was able to see them balling the queen and was able to save her in a queen cage and "introduce" her successfully)
- It's easy to overextend yourself in seeking to help other people. I can do cut-outs but there just wasn't enough time to do it this year. I think I made a few people frustrated this year because I had to tell them I couldn't do it.
- We need to remember who the TRUE queen is (wife) and make sure she's the prime queen and knows it!!!


----------



## Tiwilager (Mar 13, 2012)

I learned all kinds of things as this is my first year, but still feel like I know nothing.

Most notably: Try really hard to not get stung in the face.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Wax said:


> I've also got a record number of kids into suits to inspect hives this year (5). Nothing like starting them young!


My 4 kids have all come with me and I've had 3 other kids come out for a look and one more family that wants to schedule a visit but with the dearth the bees aren't as predictable so I'm going to wait until spring.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I've learned you can never have enough woodenware or frames. Seems there's always something coming up when you least expect it.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Amen to the woodenware issue, Greg. A person that has the room for a stack of ready gear is in a much better position to be effective. And a person with ready gear and drawn comb is miles ahead again.

Adam


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I've learned that no matter how hard I try, my woodworking skills and tools are always better in my head than in reality. The same can be said of my painting skills. I've also learned that the best first first cutout is on scaffolding 20+ feet in the error. Nothing like combining the your fear of heights with the constant thought of being stung and falling off said scaffolding!

I've also learned that you can kill an amazing amount of time reading beesource forums and watching bee videos on YouTube. If I would have spent half of the time I spent watching videos on making hives I could have build a beautiful hive with inlays, scrimshaw, etc (see the part about about my woodworking skills)


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I learned: to build equipment before you need it; to estimate which equipment will be necessary at which times; to keep my grafts damp with a sprayer; how to build a really strong queen cell builder; to make queen rearing calendars for each hive; to make hive manipulation / inspection logs a year ahead of time; to wipe out ants before queen rearing season; several tests for hive traits to promote; to write a business plan; to gracefully back out of a partnership and move into an LLP; to prepare and to work many shop tools quickly off a generator when power is very expensive.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Another thing I've learned is that my father will always want me to pick up something if I'm going by the bee supply store, yet he never has the stuff he needs. I can say this safely since he doesn't use a computer. If he did read this he may change his will and only leave me his mean hives!


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

I learned to build swarm traps and caught four swarms.
Learned how to identify EFB but too late to save the hive.
Finally got the hang of using an uncapping knife.

I've also noticed an increasing number of people interested in bees - bees are the new chickens, so to speak, with every urban homestead wanting a hive or two. I'm glad to see more folks taking an active role in working with animals and supplying their own food, but I'm beginning to worry that some areas are going to saturate soon with declining honey yields.

Mark


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I learned a new way to make queen cells in a queen right hive that does not, usually I think (have not done it enough times to be absolutely sure) cause them to supercedure the queen of the hive or swarm. It's a good way to make a few cells, and the bees do it as a supercedure, not as a swarm or full emergency per say.

OK, here's the way I've found.
A two box hive where the bees cover a box and a half of frames. If the double box hive is real strong, and especially if the main queen is a little old and weaker than a fresh queen, they they'll try to supercede her, I've found.

So, back to the procedure... A two box hive where the bees cover a box and a half of frames, and all frames are drawn is best. Go thru both boxes and make up the full box so that it is got the frames of eggs and youngest larva with stores of pollen and some nectar. Make sure the other box also has a frame of stores in it, the queen, and the rest of the frames. Move the box with the queen to the side a few feet and leave the full box in place. Leave it this way for 24 hours. This gives you a strong over croweded box I'll call the cell builder. The bees will decide within 24 hours to start cells. So, the next day, put the box with the queen in it on top of the cell builder box, with a queen excluder between them. Put a feeder on top. Now I have a queen right cell builder, with cells being started in the bottom box. I figure the bees in the bottom now smell the queen, but figure she is failing as she's not down there in the box, she's up above and away from the hive entrance. The bottom box will get a few cells built out just beautifully, very large well fed cells. Now, the top box, they won't be as inclined to build cells up there as the queen there still has plenty of room to lay so they won't be as inclined to draw cells in the top box. In 6 days from starting this whole procedure, remove the bottom box to the side without a feeder, they should have stores enough, the cells are now capped so we can reduce it's population some and let the queen's box stay in place to get more field force again. At this time check just to make sure there are no cells started in that queen right box. OK, now in 4 more days time, split up that cell builder box into nucs, making sure each nuc has a frame with cell or cells. Check the nucs in 3 days and you should see the cells have emerged, they should be with a neat round hole in the bottom. Now close them up for 2 weeks and leave them alone. Give them a feeder if they are low on stores. In two weeks time I've found sealed brood from the new queens. So, OK, this is a way of making queens that I figured out this year that I'm quite impressed with.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

What i learned was buying high dollar queens (still would) And having a mutt Queen raised here make them all look like lazy bees.She made over five medium supers of honey compared to one apiece same yard.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I learned that having bee hives is a very relaxing hobby and splitting by the box is a good way to keep the management to a minimum. I am looking forward to next spring to see if these split hives will make it and bust at the seams like the one I had this year. I got two friends that will take the extra hives.


----------



## Buzzy Bee (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive learned that when you have a busy day and you decide to do your bee's at night due to it being cooler DON'T USE A FLASHLIGHT :lpf:

Somthing else i learned if you wake up and go outside to see a banana peal ontop of your hive, go back to bed, it is not going to be a good day.


When you do bee's in 106 degree weather leave your glasses inside. 

When you gloves look like this it is time to pay the $17 to get new gloves rather than let a bee in a missed hole


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Shannon, 

I am going to quote this, because I laughed out loud when I read it. And if the moderator sends me a quote note, I am going to permanently resign my membership from beesource and go to all the other forums to make up the lack.

QUOTE: I've also learned that you can kill an amazing amount of time reading beesource forums and watching bee videos on YouTube. If I would have spent half of the time I spent watching videos on making hives I could have build a beautiful hive with inlays, scrimshaw, etc (see the part about about my woodworking skills)

Gypsi


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Lol!!!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I also learned a bit about swarm traps, as I had about 8 of them out all summer. A couple of key things:

• It's good to make a trap with bars or frames that fit your hives - makes transition easy, and allows more time before an inhabited trap has to be moved.

• It's a good idea to have a "door" or cover on the entrance that can be easily shut for moving. Some people use those round, metal entrance covers for nucs. I made mine out of tin can tops. Snaps shut in a second and moving is super easy after dark.

• Activity at a trap is a good thing, but a swarm isn't guaranteed. They're not in until they're in. I have had as many as 15-20 bees at a time going in and out of traps (even scouring the combs clean) for days or weeks, and still not get a swarm. I have seen this now on four traps this year and on two last year. Sometimes there was so much activity, that I was sure a swarm had moved in, and got fooled into going to get one after dark, only to find it empty.

• It does work. I did catch one swarm myself this year, and friends thought I was crazy doing it. It doesn't seem possible that bees will find these little boxes, but they do. Use comb, and use lemongrass oil. I made all of mine from old 8 and 10 frame deeps. I still have all 8 out and will probably leave them until September.

Adam


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Adam,
How do you use old comb and keep it pest free? SHB and wax moths are an issue around my neck of the woods. Do you have any of these issues in Canada?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know how it works but I have left mine out since April. First the bees come and rob out all the honey then the ants take all the crystallized honey and now it is mostly a home for earwigs. Maybe they use the old pollen because there is a bunch of brown dust on the bottom board. Could it be earwig poop?


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

Acebird said:


> earwig poop?


inch: _yuck... the very thought of that..._ k:


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

We have wax moths, but I haven't had them in the traps yet. The brown dust could have just been from the bees cleaning out the comb. I put empty combs in - no pollen or honey - as I did not want to have it mold or attracting ants and wasps.

I put #4 hardware cloth over a 1.5" hole for an entrance to keep out birds and bumble bees. I also hang them up in trees or on buildings and haven't had much of an issue with earwigs or anything else.

Adam


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Adam. Earwig poo is black little "spots". I had one trap last year become a home to earwigs and there were a ton of them in there and black little "specks". Thankfully earwigs aren't really harmful that I'm aware of to us, but they are disgusting.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

delber said:


> but they are disgusting.


Everything has a purpose and what we feel as disgusting sometimes is a benefit to us humans.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

delber said:


> Adam,
> How do you use old comb and keep it pest free? SHB and wax moths are an issue around my neck of the woods. Do you have any of these issues in Canada?


Spray with BT Azawai (see the for sale section on here) My bait comb in the shed had 3 moths on it yesterday when I needed the bottom board under it. and they had laid eggs. Tiny dead larva on the floor from nibbling the comb. most of the comb was intact. It had been in the shed unprotected for 4 months? I sprayed it in February with BT


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I learned that I am too old for cutouts, that hives destroyed by machines doing house demolition and then deposited 70 yards away by a front loader can survive and actually thrive, that when the last REAL rain is in March that I'm better off leaving the available honey in the hive. Without decent rain I may not have a dirty gym socks smell from Goldenrod curing in the hives.


----------



## Dave Warren (May 14, 2012)

The bees taught me not to inspect the hive in shorts!


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

I have learned that I am one of the many fairly obsessed with my girls!!! I start with 2 packages in May, ended up doing a split with one in June (which so far is doing great!) the initial two are strong and I have taken honey off once and gotten 20 quarts! SHOCKED!!!!! I have made moth/hornet traps, sprayed around the hives with cinnamon & clove oils a bit, and also done two rounds of PS shake on them. We have had a lot of rain this summer so this last while, it seems that the nectar may have gotten washed off a bit much for my liking. Goldenrod and Joe Pye Weed is strong now, and we'll see how it goes. I have had a few too many stings, but weathered it well and am thankful for that! It is a NEVER ending education! I have come to the realization that for ME, top feeder are the best way to limit so much robbing and everything around doesn't come to the table to eat that way. I was feeling like I was keeping Dixie Crystals in business all by myself getting started with front feeders, it really changed when I went to the top ones! Am a tad anxious about what to do and how in closing up shop for the winter ~ but it will be another new learning curve for me  Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I have just learned that beekeeping is contagious. Brought my hive home from my neighbor's this week. A swarm lit on his beeshelf, so I gave him a swarm trap yesterday. He got my Dadant and Mann Lake catalogs this morning. I believe a beek is born.


----------



## truly chem free (Sep 17, 2012)

I was just reading some of those comments about earwigs. I have noticed, if you have plenty of earwigs, you wont have any other pest to worry about. I'm always happy to see several running across the inner cover. They live with and protect bees in a tree, why not a hive? I've never cut down a bee tree, without seeing them. Those nasty little earwigs are natural and much safer than chemicals, and much better for the smells in the hive than essential oils. Smells are so very important to a beehive! We must be careful not to change them.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

truly chem free said:


> ...if you have plenty of earwigs, you wont have any other pest to worry about...They live with and protect bees in a tree, why not a hive?...


While I understand your holistic approach to nature's balance, I don't get the sense that earwigs "protect bees". I think that's a stretch. 

While earwigs do eat insects, they are primarily scavengers - and there's nothing saying that when they do decide to eat a live insect, that it won't be a bee. Earwigs like moist, enclosed environments during daylight hours, and feed mostly at night. I have seen earwigs here and there around beehives - usually outside the actual colony space - but never in huge concentrations that would suggest they favor hives or bees in any way.

I can't think of any organism that earwigs are going to eat many of that are a threat to the bee. So I can't see how they protect the hive or bee at all.

An earwig will bite you though - a friend here just got bit on the thumb recently and it punctured the flesh deep enough to cause pain for days.

Adam


----------



## SilverBack (Dec 10, 2011)

I learned:
1. How to spend less time in each hive and still learn what I need to learn about that hive
2. That I want to raise my own queens next year
3. That drawn comb is the currency of beeskeeping
4. I really have no trouble finding people to buy my honey
5. That I like running all mediums
6. That I have a lot more to learn


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

1. That bees really do prefer foundationless to plastic foundation
2. That it really is a myth that bees will produce less with lots of drones
3. That deep foundationless frames usually (but not always) survive extraction
4. How terrible a violent hive really is
5. That you don't need to switch hive bodies
That is an incomplete list but those are some of the things I have learned


Nathan


----------



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

1) how important those resources are i.e; Drawn comb.
2) how you can work/manipulate your bees when you have extra resources.
3) not to feed nucs with syrup too early, else they plug up all the comb and the queen cannot lay.
4) I can start a nuc with a single frame of brood with a little capped honey around the edges, and supplement feeding with pollen patties.
5) Using resources to balance out other hives, nucs next year will be a big advantage.
6) how different queens are, so are good layers, some not. genetics i guess
7) I Love my new table saw.

Gary


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Dang! I learned I want a new table saw!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I have learned ton, but two stand out to me the most.
1. that the frames of drawn comb are by far the most valuable part of a hive.
2. that you can in fact start keeping bees with little or even no money.

Earlier this year there was a discussion about number two. I have kept that conversation in the back of my mind all summer taking every opportunity to see if it can be done. Finding wood, doing a trap out etc. I now after just a few months have an apiary consisting of 4 double deep langstroth hives with bees that did not cost me anything. It is not anything more than just staying focused on your goal and taking the opportunities as they arise.

Caring for the bees will be another matter. Feed and treatments most likely will not be found free.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I learned to just let the bees be bees. Last year, my first year, I opened the hives every week and couldn't wait to try the next new learning technique on the the bees. Fortunately, my bees had more stamina than my bad experiments and they lived through the winter. This year I added three nucs and now I just let the bees do what they do. My hives prospered, and the nucs are going into winter in a eight frame box and have stores and brood. 

My hearing is poor, but it is good enough to hear the hive rev up their engines during an inspection. I also learned that is the signal to move away for a bit.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

I learned not to delay treating for Varroa. linn


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

That there is a balance between having enough hives that it is fun, and so many that harvesting and selling honey is a chore. I didn't buy packages this year. I started with 12 overwintered hives and 9 overwintered nucs - 100% survival.
I sold 26 frames of bees and 2 nucs, and made 1900 pounds of honey from 18 production hives despite some swarming issues. 
I expect to be entering winter with 18 nucs and 12 hives. I do not expect the same survival rates, but if I have greater than 50% survive I will sell some in the spring as I will not have as much time available in 2013.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

A bit over 105 lbs per colony average, Adrian Q., not bad...is that above, below, or about on average for your area?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Charlie, about 80 pounds a hive is average around here. In my area we were lucky, many had good overwintering success and the rain and heat came at the right time. It was as though we were in an oasis within our region.


----------



## Memtb (Sep 5, 2012)

I've learned that I know so little, that my bees are probably going to look for a better place to reside!! memtb


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, they do that anyway. They are opportunists. Keep apiary clean, unmolested by critters like skunks. Keep hive in sun, use insulation in winter but vent the top to release humidity. Treat pests before they become a huge issue. Feed during dearths. (still learning how to do in winter)
Set a swarm trap and keep one set in case the grass starts looking greener!


----------



## Rob Hughes (Apr 23, 2012)

First season with bees - so lots of learnings.

-learned not to worry to much about intervening when things look a bit of a concern - give the bees time and they often work things out. 
-beekeeping takes a significant amount of time! Well, at least when you inspect every weekend as I did this year.
-each hive is a bit different from the others
-be careful and use smoke and protection. I have , but I also learned another thing yesterday -bees can still sting through a full body suit.
-those fencer veils don't give enough clearance from your face -nose, cheeks and ears are too close. So I may need to get something better....
-bees are endlessly interesting, and watching them gather enthusiastically from flowers I've grown does the heart a lot of good

Lots more too I guess. Starting out it's all learning.

Rob


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I have learned that a hive can successfully requeen itself and get her mated and laying despite yellow jackets, dragon flies and all kinds of other obstacles. I just saw my next-to-youngest new queen, and she is a beauty. Saw 2 day old brood, all is well with my "hot" hive. (took a long time to get well though.)

Gypsi


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

I learned what that reading books and taking a class on beekeeping is good, but not as good as working with an experance beekeeper for a couple of days.


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

Never kepted bees before.Started with 2 nucs, had to requeen one right after I got it. When you think everything is going along good.Watch out!I really enjoy working with them. I learning something everyday from the girls.Hope to have 6 hives next year.Wish I would have gotten into to beekeeping sooner.


----------



## kspruiet (Sep 6, 2010)

Adam, your teeshirt designs are awesome! Been keeping bees for 37 years and learning more every step of the way! One thing I tell new beeks is that one learns aLOT from one's mistakes. This is the hobby that keeps me happy and focused. 25 colonies is a good number for me. Karen


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

"Teeshirt designs"? (sorry to go off topic for a minute) Where did you find them? I have been looking for some good shirts for beekeeping but the only ones that I can find are ones that would advertise for supply dealers.


----------



## kspruiet (Sep 6, 2010)

Adam (who began this thread) has his link in the lower lefthand corner of the very first entry of the first page.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks kspruiet. Feel free to PM me about those if you have any specific requests (for clubs, your own apiary, blog, etc) or if you have ideas for designs you'd like to see. I got a number of the ideas from a thread I started here a while back.

Back to the topic:

I also learned this season how important it is to find at least one beekeeper in your local area, who has a little more experience than you, who you can enjoy sharing ideas with, asking for second opinions on things, and just talking bees. That has really enriched my year, after two previous seasons without much of that.

Adam


----------



## Irmo (Jan 9, 2012)

First year beekeep and I learned a lot!

two of them are 1) those inexpensive mosquito net hats used for camping can work as a veil, but they afford the bees an opportunity to crawl inside at the neckline. 2) having bees inside your veil is a bad thing. 

I'm going to look at Adam's tee shirts now.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Daniel Y said:


> 2. that you can in fact start keeping bees with little or even no money.


Out oH!:shhhh:


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Irmo - a mosquito veil is worse than a bee veil, but still better than I started with. I had a strawhat and a lot of filmy fabric, the Paris non functional equivalent -


I think my favorite veil is the hard helmet with the slip over and tie around veil from Dadant. Big enough, and tied correctly, it stays on at awkward moments, but not nearly as hot as my suit's zip up veil.


----------



## dan men (Jun 27, 2012)

lol not again


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

I have learned THAT, there is ALWAYS so much more to learn! This is my first year and first wintering, and admit, I am alittle nervous about them. I am learning to read as much on a topic as possible and listen to my gut! I would've lost my bees had I not decided to go ahead and check out the girls in late August/early September. They were STARVING! No nectar on tons of goldenrod!!!!! Been feeding strong since then. One deep and medium with a feeder on top, which is coming off today with temps near 60. Laying some paper down and sugar (ground fairly fine) with a tad of honey dribbled on it on top. Then I can rest a bit more that they will have something should they get out of feed.

My husband passed away at an early age, suddenly, and this has been great therapy for me! I do have a few BK friends now that have done this for years, and that is a God send for me, along with this site....thanks to ALL!!!!

Next year, Lord willing, I will have four hives and start to relax!!!!!  HAPPY THANKSGIVING & CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

I learned to feed properly this year (hivetop feeders are definitely the way to go!) and to watch out for mites -- after seven years, my brother suddenly lost a hive to mites this year.

I also learned to make acceptable boxes and frames, so I'll be busy next spring on that since I plan to increase the number of hives I have.

Peter


----------



## Queenie (May 9, 2011)

Love this thread, had me smiling and nodding all through. 
I learned how to make a split and the timing for a new queen to be raised and laying
I learned how to listen to the bees - angry or hungry buzz versus content hum
I learned that I should not have deeps and decided to go with all dadents
I learned to listen and watch other experienced Beekeepers, but noticed that many have different opinions
I learned that I can read and research all I want, but a lot has to do with common sense, intuition, and plain luck...
And MANY more things. 
Q


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

To go gloveless; Then to buy some "Goop" hand cleaner to get all the propolis off - for a while my hands looked like those of a chain-smoker.
To snatch a bee and sting myself at least weekly to keep my venom titer up.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I learned that some folks taught me all that they knew, and I still know nothing and that insanity is genetic you can get it from your kids.
John


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

I think the biggest thing I learned is I better figure out how many nucs I can sell a year. Reason being, I discovered I love working bees and making more bees and I will run out of room if I don't find a way to get rid of some every year


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

John, that is FUNNY!


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I learned I still don't know it all and there's is always room for growth, the bees being the best teachers.

Grant
Jackson, MO
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/beekeeper731


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I learned how to make all my own equipment.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

I learned that a hive will die in the summer w/o having enough pollen. 
I learned that if there is no drone brood in the hive that they're short on something. (nectar or pollen)


----------



## Scott Klein (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll bite... I learned that just because I haven't had a problem in the past, doesn't mean it won't be a problem in the future.

****ed ants!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

*In:
*
• Nucs
• Scale for weighing hives in the Fall.
• Watching hive weight early enough to feed and get weights up for winter.
• Burlap in the smoker
• Building plenty of gear ahead of time.

*Out:*

• Decorative painting of hives (took too much time)
• Screened bottom boards (too complicated to build)
• Essential Oils
• Getting stuck mid-season needing gear and not having it ready.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

That when the planets align bees WILL swarm in March in Oklahoma!! Unless something changes we may see them swarm in Feb this year...ugh.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> *In:
> *
> • Nucs
> • Scale for weighing hives in the Fall.
> ...



AFC - looks like you get it, especially about building gear ahead of time! Are you making double nucs (10-framers with dividers) up there?


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

kilocharlie said:


> AFC - looks like you get it, especially about building gear ahead of time! Are you making double nucs (10-framers with dividers) up there?


I'm using 8 frame gear, so my adaptation is splitting deep 8 frame boxes so there's 4 frames on each side. I'm building enough gear to house about 40-45 colonies this year. I have 11 wintering.

Adam


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

First year beek:

-Doing a cutout of an AHB hive is an absolute nightmare. 
-Learned about how hives that are not queenright beehave. Dealt with laying workers, too-small queenless hives that got robbed out, and a late season split that didn't mate and ended up starving out.
-Learned that a single hive can suck down GALLONS of syrup in no time flat.
-Learned to do a newspaper combine.
-Learned that stings can cause staph infections.
-Was amazed at how interested the public is in beekeeping.
-What gentle bees vs. "hot" bees vs. africanized hives are like.
-How to find eggs.
-How NOT to requeen!!!!
-The difference between a city locale and a farming area in terms of honey production.
-How to find a queen.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Adam - Great set-up! Double nucs are the favorite up North. Good planning. How many deeps per colony are you planning on? Any mediums or shallows or honey?

jdawdy-Whew! Rough first year! Congrats! You're a beekeeper now, since you're still in the game. I love the folks who stick out the adversity! And I thought I had a lot of rough luck...Keep on plugging!


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

What is a newspaper combine? I'm a NBK too!


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

I did a split last July and put them in a 5 frame deep nuc. When they drew out the comb on it, I added another 5 frame deep on top, eventually moving to a ten frame deep brood box and adding a super. SO far, so good....a wild winter here though!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

chickenia said:


> What is a newspaper combine? I'm a NBK too!


A newspaper combine is when you place a sheet of newspaper with some slits in it between the top of a hive and the bottom of a body with another (queenless) hive. The bees take a couple days eating through the paper and if all goes well both the existing hive and the new bees accept each other.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Use a push-up plunger to mark queens. Yep...butterfingers!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I've learned that there are few things as valuable as planning, finance, a shop, well-seasoned beekeeper friends, power, and reading beginning beekeeping books on up through university studies on bees and books like C.C. Miller's Fifty Years Among the Bees, any of Harry Laidlaw's books, all of Brother Adam's books, Dr. Larry Connor's books, and a whole slew of others in that class until you have an idea what the bees might be thinking.

I've learned that queen rearing and honey-in-the-comb production, being the 2 most difficult areas of beekeeping, put pressure on you to get very good at general beekeeping, and that planning for an I.I. program puts pressure on you to get good at general queen rearing.

I've learned that getting a pallet jack or forklift and building the SBB pallets before building the hives and attaching the hives to them allows you to move bees quick and efficiently in the event of sudden loss of a location. Corollary: I've learned to constantly look for alternate locations, and to seal deals with honey and mead.

I learned the fatherly feeling of watching a queen that I grafted hatch, the pride of watching a new beek buddy spot his first queen, and the joy of a worker bee landing on my nose just to say, "Hi!", and then fly back to work. Oh, yes, and the very occupied feeling of my first bee beard, and the tickle it gave the audience when I got stung doing it.

I've learned to stay ahead of my calendar and plan ahead, project costs, project time requirements, and to ask seriously, "Can I really get all this stuff done in that time?"

I've learned to leave blank days in my calendar now and then - sometimes I even catch up and get to use one for myself and my friends!

I've learned to really love the people here on Beesource! Thank you all so much! It's almost as much fun as watching the observer hives, cutting the wood, shaking a swarm, giving a lecture, saving a friend's queenless colony, etc. etc....Keep up the great questions and suggestions and answers and links and and and...


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Nature Coast beek said:


> Use a push-up plunger to mark queens. Yep...butterfingers!


...inside a queen muff! Yep...dang! That's a $20.00 bill flying away....


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

I learned that when the old salts of beekeeping tell me to open up my hives and inspect them regularly that I had better do it. And if they are loaded with v.mites then I better treat. 

I've also learned that while its a fun hobby there this stuff called honey that the bees produce and you either have to have a lot of friends who eat honey, or lots of room to store it, or lots of time to sell it.


----------

